# Friendttyy's pictures



## friendttyy (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I hope you enjoy all the pics i will be posting.Please feel free to tell me to change anything or leave comments:biggrin:Alright my P.regalis (Indian Ornamental) whose hide is now a piece made from lots of wood pieces stuck together using hot glue (no it does not burn him/her.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Another pic of it I am suspectong male.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Pics of one of my B.albopilosum who got me into the Hobby.:worship:


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 26, 2013)

Two other vent shots that aren't that good for you guys too check the sex for me!Thanks in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Here comes a tiger! RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!"Hey who knocked?!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
"Oh no the guys has a gun that shoots light!DON'T PEEL MY SKINray:!"


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 26, 2013)

Another regalis shot (Light):
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here comes Lightning my 3" suspected female B.vagans:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 If you love nachos then check out what nachos does to your bottom. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. LOL minions:I present my G.pulchripes who ate too much nachos:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Now Tadarine my b.boehmei


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 27, 2013)

Light my P.Regalis.I am starting to think i need to get a lady and SOON!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The tiger who is looking for some crickets.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Just another better shot of my regalis 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.To admit my photography skills are not that good yet.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 27, 2013)

The substrate of your C. fasciatum seems to be way too soggy, the same goes for your B.albopilosum and B.boehmei, these are not tiny spiderlings anymore, they've developed a fully functional epicuticle and you do not need to keep them that humid.

And no you should not try to breed your P. regalis, you are not experienced enough for this, though, you won't listen anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Sep 27, 2013)

I would also not recommend breeding just yet.
Can't see the sex of your regalis, but it's not a mature male anyway, so don't bother with getting a female.
My offer still stands to come have a look at my collection when you are in the area and I can give you some pointers.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 27, 2013)

Ceratogyrus said:


> Can't see the sex of your regalis


It's an obvious male.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Sep 27, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> It's an obvious male.


I only trust moults.


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 27, 2013)

Ceratogyrus said:


> I only trust moults.


Me and my parents are planning a date still will let you know ASAP.


----------



## Hydrazine (Sep 27, 2013)

Seeing as you are often puzzled with beginner-level things, I would definitely not recommend breeding in the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah, all I'm going to say on the subject of breeding is listen to these guys and don't do it. I've been keeping tarantulas for 10 years now and have kept several old worlds and have yet to breed because I still don't feel I am quite ready for that yet.


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 27, 2013)

The whole subject of to breed or not to breed aside, I'm assuming the P. regalis is a male - but the pics are quite blurry and I'm not sure hence. Because of right that, I'm actually not too sure about your B. vagans being female, either...looks kinda male to me, too. At that size, however, you should be able to sex them pretty easily by molt whenever they do. I'll not gonna enter the subject of breeding, suffice to say that if I'd have the opportunity with certain T's of mine I'd do it. Then again, I do a lot of research on my own and only have to ask in case I want confirmation on something I found to be fishy or inaccurate at best.

Take your time, enjoy them, learn what you can


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 27, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> The whole subject of to breed or not to breed aside, I'm assuming the P. regalis is a male - but the pics are quite blurry and I'm not sure hence. Because of right that, I'm actually not too sure about your B. vagans being female, either...looks kinda male to me, too. At that size, however, you should be able to sex them pretty easily by molt whenever they do. I'll not gonna enter the subject of breeding, suffice to say that if I'd have the opportunity with certain T's of mine I'd do it. Then again, I do a lot of research on my own and only have to ask in case I want confirmation on something I found to be fishy or inaccurate at best.
> 
> Take your time, enjoy them, learn what you can


Thanks storm the B.vagans i believe is female and P.regalis male however im no expert you guys are the experts! Kazaam i have changed their substrate today!


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 27, 2013)

I can tell from the first picture on this thread that your regalis is a male.  That little light spot above the vent.  Please don't hold your regalis again, as if you get bit, your parents will see to it that you're out of the hobby until you grow up and move away from home.  It's not worth the risk.  I have over 100 Poecilotheria (slings to adults, and I breed them) and have never had a reason to hold one.  Have you read bite reports for Poec bites?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 27, 2013)

You didn't have to change the substrate, just let it dry out and keep it less humid.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 28, 2013)

Kazaam said:


> You didn't have to change the substrate, just let it dry out and keep it less humid.


The interesting part about C. fasciatum is still that a good bunch are -not- C. fasciatum but C. pentalore and their habitats are very different in regards of humidity...just saying.


----------



## friendttyy (Sep 28, 2013)

My b.vagans (Lightning) is in premolt well was all the time but onll darkened like a charcoal today such a cute juvenile.Will update when she molts!

---------- Post added 09-28-2013 at 12:49 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> I can tell from the first picture on this thread that your regalis is a male.  That little light spot above the vent.  Please don't hold your regalis again, as if you get bit, your parents will see to it that you're out of the hobby until you grow up and move away from home.  It's not worth the risk.  I have over 100 Poecilotheria (slings to adults, and I breed them) and have never had a reason to hold one.  Have you read bite reports for Poec bites?


I never held my pokie I was holding my Vagans who is not wuite skittish and automatically crawls on my hand. P.S im not gonna hold that pokie ever its like l\the speed of light so i named it light.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 28, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> The interesting part about C. fasciatum is still that a good bunch are -not- C. fasciatum but C. pentalore and their habitats are very different in regards of humidity...just saying.


Doesn't matter, the conditions they live in in the wild aren't necessarily the best conditions to keep them in.

If it's possible to keep a spider less humid (which it is for both of these species), you should, as it helps a lot when it comes to mold/mites/etc.


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 11, 2013)

It's a she and she molted yay! Will upload pics tomorrow.


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 20, 2013)

*Really late post*

Hey guys im sorry for the late reply!Well my C.fasciatum is gone again, gonna replace it at the next reptile show *sigh*. I confirmed my now 4 inch b.vagans is female. G.pulchripes molted and the 2 molt behind the other b.albo molted too!


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Oct 20, 2013)

Where did the fasciatum go to???


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not a skilled photographer sorry man. About the tiger, i was doing maintanance and my cousins were near the cage watching. I went to the toilet, came back to see the lid open and nowhing inside. I looked evverywhere but no signs of it. PS my cousins are arachnopobics so i fear the worst. However the heated are where i keep them seems suspicious gonna look there.


----------



## Keith B (Oct 26, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> I'm not a skilled photographer sorry man. About the tiger, i was doing maintanance and my cousins were near the cage watching. I went to the toilet, came back to see the lid open and nowhing inside. I looked evverywhere but no signs of it. PS my cousins are arachnopobics so i fear the worst. However the heated are where i keep them seems suspicious gonna look there.


... At least it wasn't the Poec I guess.... Congrats on the female vagans. Looked so from your earlier pics.  Agree the regalis looks to be obvious male. And your substrate still looks way WAY too damp for the vagans.  But please wait 10 days to change it


----------



## friendttyy (Nov 1, 2013)

yeah i paid R500 for that guy. When he matures, who is interested in loaning him?


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 1, 2013)

Learn to take better precautions before you replace it.


----------



## friendttyy (Nov 2, 2013)

I will. And please tell me if u would like to do a trade for the male regalis


----------



## JZC (Nov 2, 2013)

friendttyy said:


> I will. And please tell me if u would like to do a trade for the male regalis


If you want to do something with the reaglis, do it local. You SHOULD NOT attempt to ship it.


----------



## friendttyy (Nov 3, 2013)

JZC said:


> If you want to do something with the reaglis, do it local. You SHOULD NOT attempt to ship it.


Will try to speak to ceratogus if he will be interested when he matures.


----------



## friendttyy (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a 4.5 inch P.Fasciata female. I currently cannot post the pics because they are CR2 format and i would like to please know about a good free converter program and compressor (my camera takes pics minimum of 45MB) Thanks. My male regalis molted and is MM will be loaning in the gauteng area of south africa. 074 929 5618


----------



## nikoli_ca (Nov 30, 2013)

^ You should be able to chose what type of files your camera will save. Try to find that option and choose .jpg file type, it will be smaller probably around 10-15MB.
Btw, nice Ts


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks. Now the option hunting starts


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 22, 2013)

My new female P.Fasciata!


	

		
			
		

		
	
The 'male' P.Regalis (no boxing gloves at 11cm might be female *pray*
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
My B.Boehmei that enjoys crickets! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I think this is the B.albopilosum anyways these guys are getting quite big
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The G.pulchripes which is 1.5" growing slowly but surely!


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 22, 2013)

One more! Sorry for that bad picture of the boehmei! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
This girl is a meany! Looks like my P.Fasciata has competition!


----------



## friendttyy (Dec 23, 2013)

Please vote for arachnoboards everyday and you can vote once a day from different devices! This means that you can vote once from every computer , phone or laptop everyday! LETS WIN THIS ARACHNOBOARDS!


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 5, 2014)

*Long time...*

It has been quite a while since i last posted. Now that i have my own website, my pictures are now stored on my website rather than uploading to AB's server computer.
First off, new additions:
H.Maculata:





P.Irimia:





A.Avic:
1/2:





2/2





The other new additions didn't come out of their hides so i left them alone.

A.Brockelhursti (Heavy Premolt):





B.Albopilosum (Not all 6 of them):
Biggest one:





Smallest one:





B.Vagans:
MM:





Juvenile Female:





P.Fasciata Juvie Female:





B.Boehmei:





G.Pulchripes:


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 5, 2014)

I believe your "A.brocklehursti" is in fact a Nhandu coloratovillosus.


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 6, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> I believe your "A.brocklehursti" is in fact a Nhandu coloratovillosus.


I have a hard time telling them apart. It was sold to me as a A.Brocklehursti. I think the little H.Mac is not going to make it...Hopefully it molts and is not in a upside-down death curl.


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Bye*

Good bye little H.MAC you will be missed


----------



## Misty Day (Oct 6, 2014)

You have wayyy to much substrate in that avics enclosure. Keeping it damp is just a death sentence for that sling.


----------



## Hydrazine (Oct 6, 2014)

friendttyy said:


> I have a hard time telling them apart. It was sold to me as a A.Brocklehursti. I think the little H.Mac is not going to make it...Hopefully it molts and is not in a upside-down death curl.


Well, I'd say it definitely isn't an Acanthoscurria at all. Look at the 'fuzzy' carapace typical for Nhandu genus, with white rim pointing to N.coloratovillosus, as well as the white block-like leg bands. A.brocklehursti would have had thin stripe markings. Sorry, but you've been had (probably an error by dealer, not a conscious ripoff) - or not, depending on what species you value more.


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 6, 2014)

A tarantula is a tarantula there is no difference to me in them besides color and size. I love them all and if it's a Nhando I'm still happy. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 7, 2014)

Tcks123 said:


> You have wayyy to much substrate in that avics enclosure. Keeping it damp is just a death sentence for that sling.


So remove half of it?


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hydrazine said:


> I believe your "A.brocklehursti" is in fact a Nhandu coloratovillosus.


Not to mention that brocklehursti is now "theraphosoides" - but that said those in the hobby are somewhat assumed to be geniculata. I'd lable it "hobby sp. brocklehursti" or the like.


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 7, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> Not to mention that brocklehursti is now "theraphosoides" - but that said those in the hobby are somewhat assumed to be geniculata. I'd lable it "hobby sp. brocklehursti" or the like.


Haha. I also removed half the substrate from my Avic Avic's enclosure.


----------



## friendttyy (Oct 7, 2014)

So my A.Geniculata/Brocklehursti is in fact a Nhando? Here is something interesting anyways...http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?scr...1984-46702014000100008&lng=pt&nrm=iso&tlng=pt  A.Brocklehursti has been renamed.


----------



## friendttyy (Nov 26, 2014)

*Sac Update*

Some of you may know that my B.Vagans dropped. So here are some pictures:
The Sac





Eggs+Ewls





















Other Images
Molts
B.Albo





B.Boehmei


----------

